# Another Ricoh



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just won another Ricoh to go with my mil style qtz. Seller says it's working but needs tlc, just what I like! This ones an auto.

I'm supposed to have stopped my ebay activity until the rlt 69 is paid for!









sellers pic.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done PG,

I saw it on that place today among other things.









I'm sure you'll get it into good fettle.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, is that the same name that was on the camera, if so is it the same firm.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Is it the same company or just name branding?

I see Richo's a lot in Poland and also on the Spanish Ebay, hardly ever over here, they always seem to be 70's or NOS 70's, anyway I like that one Paul. The hands and face look very very similar to the Mortima Datomatic.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My qtz one has Ricoh watch co. ltd and Japan on the back. I would think they are part of the same firm that now make cameras, dvd players and all things electrical but I can find very little about the watches on the web. I think I may start buying the ones I do see just because they are a different Japanese watch.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

MarkF said:


> The hands and face look very very similar to the Mortima Datomatic.


 They do indeed. I have a couple of them ( that need servicing







) and this one looks practically identical on the dial and hands - bezel is different. Nice watches.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

found this one on the bay, quite similar but hands different way round and seconds different.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well it's arrived. The sellers meaning of a "little tlc" a bit of an understatement but I like it. Some paint missing the internal bezel (I wonder if this deep red is origional) min marks on chapter missing from 9 to 3 (has it been wet?). No markings what so ever to indicate WR? Crowns are different







Pie cutter bezel a mess but may clean up OK. Still has lume on hands that work but not glowing on markers. Dial is a sort of dull grey brownish colour







It's 41mm across exc crowns and a very similar case to my Josmar.

Setting is weird pull out crown to 1st position to set hands then pull out hard to 2nd pos and date changes. Can only change day by winding past 12.

Has a nice auto movt that seem to be keeping good time and manual winds but does not hack. I'm gonna wear it for work this afternoon. (I'll take the seiko along Justin).


----------

